# If we could only get these parts.



## chartle (Sep 4, 2015)

I got this pen from our Verizon Rep. Its a pen, a stylus and a flashlight.

I think the refill is some sort of mini cross that may go in some sort of purse pen but its the light that intrigues me. 

Its a tad less than 3/8" and it would be easy enough to fabricate some sort of "nib" for it. There is a little clicky switch at the end that hits the end of the refill to turn it on and off.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 4, 2015)

I KNOW!!!

A couple vendors gave those out a while back around my office, I still use mine. I stare at it all the time thinking "how co I make this, too?"


----------



## southernclay (Sep 4, 2015)

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTS300.html

Not the brightest of flashlights but a cool kit. Made one for my dad and he's really liked it.


----------



## Mortalis (Sep 4, 2015)

Here ya go boys. I've made few of these. I replaced the refills with Cross brand from Stapleshttp://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/STY1403_LB-CHR.html


----------



## chartle (Sep 4, 2015)

southernclay said:


> https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKTS300.html
> 
> Not the brightest of flashlights but a cool kit. Made one for my dad and he's really liked it.




THATS IT


----------



## chartle (Sep 4, 2015)

It would be great if you could get just the LED assembly. 

The current pen is a tad clunky.

Now if there was a LASER LED assembly ....


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 4, 2015)

chartle said:


> It would be great if you could get just the LED assembly.
> 
> The current pen is a tad clunky.



Get one here?


----------



## chartle (Sep 4, 2015)

What we need is this bit of kit.

4 in 1 Laser Pointer LED Torch Screen Stylus Ball Pen For Mobile Phone Sale-Banggood.com


----------



## TonyL (Sep 4, 2015)

I bought 20 from Berea for $6 each. I give then as gifts and use them myself  so I don'r trip over the dogs in the middle of the night.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 5, 2015)

TonyL said:


> I bought 20 from Berea for $6 each. I give then as gifts and use them myself  so I don'r trip over the dogs in the middle of the night.



Should have just stuck 2 on each dog (on their ears) ....


Wait .... are those ... FRICKIN LASER BEAMS mounted on your dog's HEADS???


----------



## TonyL (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL..It's a pen, stylus, and light.


----------



## chartle (Sep 5, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> > I bought 20 from Berea for $6 each. I give then as gifts and use them myself  so I don'r trip over the dogs in the middle of the night.
> ...



https://learn.adafruit.com/laser-dog-goggles/overview


----------

